# Considering a M3



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey, new user here just lookin for some input. The lease on my 330xi will be up within less than a year and i'm starting to think about my next car. I love the feel of the 3 series and I am now considering on getting a M3. I'm doing some research on the car because it is going to be a big investment, so maybe I could get some helpful posts. My first concern was a rumor about the new E46 M3's having faulty engines (blowing up...) Also, I am contemplating whether to get manual or SMGII. I am not an experienced manual driver but I am willing to learn  Those are the two main concerns in my mind as of now, I will post more later on, thanks  .


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Psycho792 said:


> Hey, new user here just lookin for some input. The lease on my 330xi will be up within less than a year and i'm starting to think about my next car. I love the feel of the 3 series and I am now considering on getting a M3. I'm doing some research on the car because it is going to be a big investment, so maybe I could get some helpful posts. My first concern was a rumor about the new E46 M3's having faulty engines (blowing up...) Also, I am contemplating whether to get manual or SMGII. I am not an experienced manual driver but I am willing to learn  Those are the two main concerns in my mind as of now, I will post more later on, thanks  .


Wilkommen Sie bei dem Fest! Please use the search feature as many of your concerns have already been discussed in depth. The engines blowing was from a couple of years ago and those models got a new warranty. There is currently a thread about the SMG2 just a couple posts down from this one. It is of course NOT an automatic and you'll need to know how to drive a manual to use it properly. I do not have the SMG, but have learned much from this board and others.

Again, welcome to the fest, this is a GREAT place to learn and kill time. The Off Topic thread can keep you entertained for hours!


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

DO IT..DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.....DO IT!

Get the M3..DO IT, DO IT


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

heh theres still a bit of time on my 330xi lease


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Psycho792 said:


> heh theres still a bit of time on my 330xi lease


ha ha, I take it you've never watched the new Starsky and Hutch. I really do reccomend it.

As for getting the M3, I take it you're going from AWD to RWD now? If you get those 19's and the high profile tires, you're not going anywhere in the winter.

By the way, how was the 330xi in the snow in the past winters? I'm looking forward to seeing how well my car does in the snow this season.

Oh..and welcome to the 'fest! :thumbup:


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

hah... ya well if anything i would be getting two sets of tires for the seasons here in new york. the 330xi was pretty good during the winter, great control during the snowy conditions and i wasn't afraid to push a bit on the slippery roads... will it be that much of a change from the awd to rwd :dunno:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Psycho792 said:


> hah... ya well if anything i would be getting two sets of tires for the seasons here in new york. the 330xi was pretty good during the winter, great control during the snowy conditions and i wasn't afraid to push a bit on the slippery roads... will it be that much of a change from the awd to rwd :dunno:


 I live in a sunbelt state, so I am not affected - but from all that I have read you *must* have snow tires for the M3. You will not go anywhere, otherwise.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Psycho792 said:


> My first concern was a rumor about the new E46 M3's having faulty engines (blowing up...)


There is new re-call on those engines. I don't know if it's the same problem
as before but the re-call now extends to engines produced up to 5/03.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68294


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

heh well i guess it wouldn't be too big of a problem because i'd be getting a 05' M3 anyway


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Psycho792 said:


> heh well i guess it wouldn't be too big of a problem because i'd be getting a 05' M3 anyway


If you get an M3, you have to promise to meet me somewhere so I can check out the car, and maybe get a ride in it. :thumbup:

Hell, it'd be fun if we went to dealers and did some test drivin'!


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

lol :neener: actually i was thinkin about callin up my dealer next week to test drive a SMG m3


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Psycho792 said:


> lol :neener: actually i was thinkin about callin up my dealer next week to test drive a SMG m3


Where approximately are you around? I think you should come up to NJ for a day so we, I mean, you :angel: , can just get a feel if you like the car or not from the test drive..regardless if you decide to buy it later on.


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

i live in queens, lol... i dont think the dealer would let me drive the car all the way to new jersey


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Psycho792 said:


> i live in queens, lol... i dont think the dealer would let me drive the car all the way to new jersey


Oh wow, thats far. I was thinking you were around Manhatten...and we coulda gone around there. 

Well I was thinking if you wanted to check out some deals from the BMW dealers in NJ, I coulda met you somewhere, but i'm just dying to drive one thats anything BUT manual.


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

why dont you just go to a dealer and test drive one? you own a bmw so it isn't that unbelivable that you might be considering an upgrade


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

My advice to you would be to get the SMGII, because first of all, an M3 isn't a good car to learn how to drive a manual on, you have to be experienced and a great driver. I have driven a stick for a year, and i still don't feel ready to drive my uncle's S4 after i drove it for the first time a few months ago. Unbelievable power and you need to be an excellent driver to get the full effect from the S4 with the 6 speed. I know you're not interested in the S4 but the power is comparable, his is the 2002 2.7Litre biturbo with chip. Amazing car to drive. That's just my input, SMGII unless you're an excellent manual driver.

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SMG requires manual driving skills to make it work best. Get a beater manual to learn how to drive one before either M3.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> SMG requires manual driving skills to make it work best. Get a beater manual to learn how to drive one before either M3.


That is true. No matter what the owner's manual says, the SMG does want throttle modulation to be smooth.

330xi to an M3, hmmm.. who did that recently?


----------



## Tak Fujiwara (Aug 10, 2004)

*Considering*

I too am new to the fest but also considering getting a M3 as a gift from my parents but am still a novice manual driver does it matter if i get the smg and i know u mentioned that you should know how to drive manual to get the full benefits out of the smg but cant you learn and adapt? or should i get an interim beat up car and learn to drive stick and go manual all the way?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Driving a manual M3 is a simple thing, Sure driving any performance car to the maximum level essentially takes experience and practice. 

If you can drive a manual Volkswagen you can drive a manual M3. You wanna get good, give it time and be safe.


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

i was considering taking the M class at the BMW performance center... it looked like fun - any comments for people who have actually been there?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

M school i svery good, but very expensive. There are other schools that can give you as much for less (except not in BMW Ms).

And if you hafve to get it as a gift from your parents, are they paying all insurance and upkeep? That can run into money.

And if you are young and relatively inexperienced driver, an M3 is asking for trouble. Get an intermediate car, spend some time and money doing driver schools, then get your M3. The car and possibly you will last much longer that way.


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

It will be a gift as was this 330xi was but this time around I plan on covering the upkeep charges to take a load off of what they already will be paying for the car itself and the insurance.

I am young but I consider myself a relativly good driver... theres still a good half a year till any decisions are going to be made so that should be plenty of time for me to gain some manual tranny experience


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Psycho792 said:


> It will be a gift as was this 330xi was but this time around I plan on covering the upkeep charges to take a load off of what they already will be paying for the car itself and the insurance.
> 
> I am young but I consider myself a relativly good driver... theres still a good half a year till any decisions are going to be made so that should be plenty of time for me to gain some manual tranny experience


I know YOU consider yoursefl a good driver, but while you may be good for yourage, take a good course and then see what you think of your current skills. 

Trust me, BT, DT.


----------



## Psycho792 (Aug 7, 2004)

i agree, im working on getting myself to the bmw m school maybe with some of my friends, should be a fun little vacation


----------

